# Hydraulic trouble



## Myles Scott (4 mo ago)

I am having a hydraulic problem with my 135 Massey. I had the center come out of the PTO clutch , had it rebuilt by a qualified mechanic redo the clutch and installed it and put the tractor back together. Nothing else was touched but once I had it running I find out that I have no hydraulics. The PTO works fine but nothing else . There is no oil coming out of the small block sitting on top of thr tranny . Any ideas from anyone on what might the problem be. Thanks. Myles.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

If you have an external hydraulic pump, did the mechanic prime the suction line to the pump.


----------



## Myles Scott (4 mo ago)

FredM said:


> If you have an external hydraulic pump, did the mechanic prime the suction line to the pump.


It has an internal pump but thanks


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

sometimes they can air-lock. cracking the pressure line can get everything working in that case.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

ASSUMING the PTO clutch replaced was part of the two stage engine clutch (and not part of an independent PTO clutch pack) and the PTO works, then the hydraulic pump has to be turning. The pump camshaft drives the PTO. I would start by removing the right side cover (the one with the hydraulic system dipstick) and see what the control valve linkage is doing. That's what controls the lift pump output.


----------

